# Bad Molt?



## KyleB (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a Chinese praying mantis that molted recently into adulthood. It has had a flopped over abdomen since its last molt, which didn't seem to be effecting its behavior. When it molted last Sunday, however, its wings came out looking very strange and both its rear legs are non-functional. This is my first time rearing adult mantids and I don't know what their wings are supposed to look like post molt. 

Any suggestions on supporting this guy? If his wings are deformed should I cut them off so they aren't getting in his way? What are the black things under the wings?

So far he is fairly lethargic, but is able to crawl up some paper towel and over the past several days has been able to get to the top of its enclosure. It is having a hard time moving with those back legs out of commission.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 8, 2021)

Your mantis is an adult now so it will 

not heal anymore. Watch the mantis to see if the wings are getting in it’s way. If it cannot balance then cut them a few millimetres away from the wings. If the mantis is able to hunt properly despite its back legs then it should be able to survive, however if it can’t hunt then it is best to euthanise it be putting it in the freezer.     Good luck


----------

